# Normal Herd Queen behavior?



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

We sold our herd queen (Pricilla) a couple weeks ago because she was getting a bit overbearing and my children were afraid to go near our other goats because of her. So my oberhasli (Gracie) stepped up to the plate. I've noticed she leads the herd a bit differently than Pricilla did. She wanders off alone and wont follow the others. Our land was kinda junky and when we moved here we tried to clean the wire up as best we could, but it seems as though every day since we sold Pricilla, Gracie wanders off and gets twisted up in old wire! :GAAH: I used to be able to call her and she would come up to me and eat. Now she will only come up to me if she sees everyone else there. Shes the only one i've noticed a change in since pricilla left, Is she even herd queen? I'm so confused. 

Thanks for your help in advance!
Laura


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like she doesnt know what to do without the herd queen. give it time a new one will step up or they will learn to adapt without one. 

Her behavior doesnt sound like a herd queen behavior but more like one who is the outcast.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Isnt that strange? She wasnt like that before... thank you so much


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, she sounds more like scapegoat and pricilla kept her in check.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Really? wow i never thought of that! thanks!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If she does not pick up the roll as the queen (the true roll) then another one will. Just becasue they are the oldest does not mean they will be the queen at all. Just keep a eye on her. Make sure she is eating and drinking. She might get depressed without her heard leader.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Really? lol i thought they would be glad. Pricilla wouldnt let them do ANYTHING without her permission. I thought they would be a bit relieved she was gone. i must have been way off in my understanding of the herd queen role.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sure she will be fine. It might be that she needs to let it sink in that she can do things.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok thank you!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If your kids were scared of her, then it's a good thing you didn't keep her. My kids absolutely ADORE our herd queen, and the other goats aren't afraid of her, but they respect her space. Not saying every pushy herd queen is a no keeper, but again if kids are involved.... My youngest will be 4 in Oct, and she is always out with the goats.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes they would run from her because she didnt want any of the other goats near us. she was kindof possesive and would charge them for getting close to us and my kids sometimes got in the way. she didnt have horns, but it was still scary to them.


----------

